
Show HN: Free OKRs and 1-on-1 solution - sorich87
https://www.happierco.com/free/
======
sorich87
Hello HN! We released this week a free version of our solution for small
teams.

OKRs and 1-on-1s have become a very important part of a manager toolbox, but
it can be difficult to justify the cost of paying for another productivity
solution.

We think every manager should be able to communicate well with their team
members and keep them engaged. And every employee deserves a great manager!

That's why we switched to a freemium model with full access to our OKRs and
1-on-1 features. We have additional features (analytics, reviews, surveys,
etc.) under the paid plan.

If you're a manager and you wish it was easier to manage your OKRs and
1-on-1s, please try Happierco free plan and let us know your feedback. We hope
you like it! :)

